

Should Employees Be Fired For Using Their Job-Provided Laptops To Look Up Porn? - cwan
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/02/11/should-employees-be-fired-for-using-their-job-provided-laptops-to-look-up-porn/

======
russell
For stupidity, if nothing else. I trust everyone here knows that employers
regularly install tracking software. And I also trust that you wont do it to
your own employees.

------
andrewstuart
Only if the guys have big 1970's moustaches.

